# Large Goldfish Pics



## JesseD

I have roughly 20 goldfish in an outside pond that is atleast 200 gallons...i dont know the exact amount of gallons cause i just dug a hole in the shape that i wanted, lined it with a plastic liner and filled it up w/ water.

these are the pictures of the 4 largest goldfish in the pond. i kept the goldfish in my 90g tank until the weather got nice enough for me to open the pond & they were transered into that.

anyway, here they are...


----------



## JesseD




----------



## JesseD




----------



## JesseD




----------



## piranha45

it seems so incredibly rare to find regular old common goldfish in sizes about 2". Yours are beautiful specimens.


----------



## Carnivoro

its awesome see someone taking care of a feeder fish like any other fish, that is great to see...


----------



## piranha45

damn it they are more than just feeder fish


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

piranha45 said:


> damn it they are more than just feeder fish


 lol...


----------



## lemmywinks

very nice goldfish









my bro has a few that big in his tank


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: i have two feeder... i mean common gold fish i am raisening to see how

big i can get them there just about the size of those


----------



## JesseD

piranha45 said:


> it seems so incredibly rare to find regular old common goldfish in sizes about 2". Yours are beautiful specimens.


 thanks.

these are the largest goldfish that i have ever kept & they are getting *huge*.

i basically just wanted to see how large i could grow them and its comming along very nicely :nod:


----------



## con man

wait untuil they loose color and hit 12-18inches


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Give them a swim in your rhoms tank!


----------



## Death in #'s

must say those are sweet goldies


----------



## vaporize

My buddy's Oscar didn't eat it in time and this is the result.. then his fish died and he ended up giving it to me..


----------



## JesseD

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Give them a swim in your rhoms tank!


 LOL....yea, they would all be decapitated


----------



## bobme

Wow, they are still alive after that photo?
Hmm cool ..
I like large fish, of any kind.


----------



## Lonald

fish can live out of water for way longer then it takes to take a picture.


----------



## JesseD

Lonald said:


> fish can live out of water for way longer then it takes to take a picture.


 yeap :nod:


----------



## bobme

I know but it seems kinda worng to me ... Poor fishy


----------



## JesseD

bobme said:


> I know but it seems kinda worng to me ... Poor fishy


 its kinda hard for me to get a pic of them out of a pond any other way...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

bobme said:


> I know but it seems kinda worng to me ... Poor fishy


 stop crying


----------



## air*force*one

wow man thats really cool


----------



## JesseD

air*force*one said:


> wow man thats really cool


 I sure am :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ

the ones i have are gettin big also ones 5" and the other is 4"


----------



## StuartDanger

they are huge goldies!


----------

